# First Trip NC500



## ClarenceVanCamp (Sep 18, 2019)

We are just entering the world of campervanning for the first time. After weekend in Northumberland to learn the ropes we are about to head off to do the NC500 for our first big trip.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Jillyhug (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome. Ready to start your adventure


----------



## Makzine (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 18, 2019)

Life is short,go for it and have a jolly good time.


----------



## The laird (Sep 18, 2019)

Make sure you have plenty gas b4 you start the no 500 if you pass the tore roundabout the services there are lpg  agents fill up and enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy your nc500 run.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 19, 2019)

Have a good trip!!


----------



## jeanette (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Wully (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome along. You actually picked the best time to do the 500 nae midges.


----------



## Uncas (Sep 22, 2019)

Wully said:


> Welcome along. You actually picked the best time to do the 500 nae midges.


Willy if the little beggars bite me when we go up again in a few weeks time you'll be turning into a Frog. They were absolutely horrendous a few weeks ago.


----------



## 5andy (Sep 22, 2019)

We were on the west coast between Fort Willian and Ullapool last week, not a midge in sight. Was a bit breezy right enough.


----------



## Markd (Sep 22, 2019)

That's a great route we went in Sept a couple of years ago - enjoy!


----------



## I&MK (Sep 23, 2019)

Is going in July like going on a diet cuz they take that many chunks out of you?


----------

